# shawl just finished



## Jeannie D

I finished this on the knitting machine. It took about two hours. I like the look of it. I bought the yarn at a thrift store. So it was really inexpensive to make. I particularly like that it does not fall off the shoulders.


----------



## Yarngrandma

2 hours! Wow, I want a knitting machine. You did a lovely shawl, thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Lulu2

Absolutely beautiful! &#128077;


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Gorgeous looking shawl.


----------



## chickkie

is it made in pieces and then sewn together? Is there a pattern? I love it.


----------



## standsalonewolf

:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie

Very nice work.


----------



## destiny516ab

Lovely


----------



## Rita Ann

Beautiful ..great job....


----------



## Hazel Anne

Very nice shawl.


----------



## moonriver

So lovely


----------



## HKelley350

Love it!!!


----------



## Ayarnaddict

Very pretty.


----------



## GrammaAnn

Jeannie, that is really lovely - it is so much fun to make things so quickly! You must share the details of what you did!  Ann


----------



## prairiewmn

Great shawl. I too would love the details, pattern, etc. Thanks


----------



## KarlaHW

Very pretty. Is it straight or shaped?


----------



## Jeannie D

KarlaHW said:


> Very pretty. Is it straight or shaped?


It is shaped


----------



## Granny Hils

Is it the Christine B Linfield shawl off Facebook?


----------



## Jeannie D

yes and I have to get her permission to share it


----------



## chickkie

Jeannie D said:


> yes and I have to get her permission to share it


I would love to have the pattern if you are sharing with permission.


----------



## Jeannie D

I have contacted her and if she gives her permission I will put it up right away


chickkie said:


> I would love to have the pattern if you are sharing with permission.


----------



## Jeannie D

this is the shawl pattern by Christine B. Linfield and she gave me permission to share.

Although a true tension square is not need for this shawl , I would suggest knitting a small one just to be sure you are happy with the finished look .

The yarn used for the blue shawl is like Hobby but with a slub in it . (

the wine coloured yarn is a little finer T 4 )

I knitted at tension 5 on my Brother 950i .

Cast on over 180 Ns in WY .

K 1 row with nylon cord .

With main yarn , e wrap cast on .

K 3 rows .

Transfer every 4 th stitch to adjacent N . I I I O I I I O I I I O I I I

K 240 rows .

Set carriage to Hold .

# Put the first set of 3 Ns at the opposite end of bed to carraige to Hold . ( the carraige is on left = needles on right )

K 4 rows .

Put the next set of 3 needles in to Hold

K 4 rows . #

Repeat this until all Ns are in Hold .

** Bring back the first set of 3 needles on the LEFT back in to Work .

K 4 rows .

Bring back next set of 3 needles into Work.

K 4 rows . **

Repeat until all Ns are back into Work. ( First point knitted )

K 20 rows straight . ( Shoulder to nap of neck )

Repeat # to # and ** to ** ( knit second point , centre back )

K 20 rows straight . ( Nap of neck to shoulder )

Repeat # to # and ** to ** ( third point knitted )

K 240 rows .

Bring all needles in to Work .

I picked up from the heel of adjacent Stitch , so all 180 needles have stitches !

Knit 3 rows and cast of very loosely .

I gave the shawl a good pressing !


----------



## chickkie

thank you!


----------



## KateWood

It's nice looking and a great bonus not to slip off your shoulders.


----------



## christine b linfield

Hi ladies , this is my pattern ! It will be shared on here soon . It is knitted in one , on seams ! And yes can be knitted in under two hours !! 
I knitted the first one as I needed a shawl to wear over a dress to a wedding and did not want it falling off my shoulders , this is shaped using hold position and does not fall off ! 
Christine .


----------



## Maryknits513

christine b linfield said:


> Hi ladies , this is my pattern ! It will be shared on here soon . It is knitted in one , on seams ! And yes can be knitted in under two hours !!
> I knitted the first one as I needed a shawl to wear over a dress to a wedding and did not want it falling off my shoulders , this is shaped using hold position and does not fall off !
> Christine .


Thank you for sharing such a great pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## helenr1

It is a wonderful shawl!

Plus, I think that it is also a perfect pattern, easy enough to inspire quick pride of accomplishment and encouragement for new machine knitters.

Thanks for your sharing, Jeannie D and Christine.


----------



## KarlaHW

Thanks for sharing the pattern, I want to try this too.


----------



## GrammaAnn

Jeannie and Christine - thank you for the pattern!! I love to share patterns with other knitters and am so appreciative of others that are willing to do the same!  Ann


----------



## HKelley350

Christine, thank you for allowing your pattern to be shared on KP. It is a garment even someone at my skill level can tackle with confidence.


----------



## sharronaw

Such an elegant shawl, I would like to make this, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lise Paauw

Love it thank you for sharing&#128079;&#127995;&#128512;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Reba1

Beautiful, I think this pattern is just what I've been wanting! Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Jeannie D

I think it is going to be fun seeing what everyone does


----------



## Mad loch

Beautiful


----------



## kestrelz

very nice. I like drop stitch patterns


----------



## josephine26

a lovely shawl well done, please share the pattern.


----------



## lovey

Lovely!!


----------



## nannie343

Thank you Christine for letting your pattern be shared here on KP.

Rhonda


----------



## jannyjo

very nice indeed


----------



## malfrench

Lovely. Looking forward to how you did it and how much yarn you used. I'm working on eliminating my stash.


----------



## malfrench

Lovely. Looking forward to how you did it and how much yarn you used. I'm working on eliminating my stash.


----------



## malfrench

Thanks. Can I do this on my bulky?


----------



## CKnits

The pattern seems to have been covered however, I just happened across it in Ravelry. There are additional pictures on this Ravelry page. The Ravelry page's link for the actual pattern goes to Facebook (if you're a member). http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christines-shawl


----------



## tmvasquez

Yarngrandma said:


> 2 hours! Wow, I want a knitting machine. You did a lovely shawl, thanks for the inspiration.


No kidding! I want one too. It would take me two months. It is lovely.


----------



## bevvyreay

christine b linfield said:


> Hi ladies , this is my pattern ! It will be shared on here soon . It is knitted in one , on seams ! And yes can be knitted in under two hours !!
> I knitted the first one as I needed a shawl to wear over a dress to a wedding and did not want it falling off my shoulders , this is shaped using hold position and does not fall off !
> Christine .


Hi Christine I have just started a new thread on here asking for advice on buying my first knitting machine I'm a complete novice basically know nothing but your beautiful shawl is exactly the sort of thing I'm hoping to make (if it is something even a beginner could do) so any advice would be very much appreciated


----------



## Jeannie D

josephine26 said:


> a lovely shawl well done, please share the pattern.


The pattern is there go back and read previous messages


----------



## Jeannie D

bevvyreay said:


> Hi Christine I have just started a new thread on here asking for advice on buying my first knitting machine I'm a complete novice basically know nothing but your beautiful shawl is exactly the sort of thing I'm hoping to make (if it is something even a beginner could do) so any advice would be very much appreciated


I am not Christine but I made the shawl and yes a beginner ca make it


----------



## turtle58

Nice.


----------



## judymiss

Jeannie D and Christine B, what are the general measurements of your shawls? Thanks.

Love, love, love the pattern.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney

I used to make my Mother shawls to go with skirts I'd knit for her. She'd wear them to church as she always complained it was so cold there. She loved the coordinated look and wore them proudly. Unfortunately, she's since deceased. When I packed her things for the 'home' they went with her BUT when I went thru her things after she died, they no longer hung in her closet. She lost so many things there incl. monogrammed sweaters made esp. for her. WHO would want something with someone else's initials on it?


----------



## NCNeedler

Very, very nice... and so fast! Makes me wish I had a machine.


----------



## mahabeeb

Me too. Would love details. What weight yarn and was it done in pieces. Which machine? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## settermom

So beautiful in every aspect!!! (yes, I WANT IT)!


----------



## GmaP

I'd also like the pattern. I've got a Bond machine that's been packed away for years. Never really got the hang of it but now I'm getting inspired. Thanks!


----------



## Blue Pearl

Beautiful cape - thank you Jeannie and Christine for sharing the pattern and stimulating excitement with machine knitting. I will have to give this a try.


----------



## knittingforever

Simply sophisticate. Beautiful!


----------



## randiejg

I love the color and drape. It does look as if it will stay put. Nice job!


----------



## helenr1

NCNeedler - We know where you can get one.


----------



## Cindy1955

Wow! Really nice.


----------



## Cinamin

I like the look of it, too.


----------



## Cinamin

I like the look of it, too. I have been wanting to knit a shawl. Think I will use this pattern. Have the yarn. Have a Knitting Machine. Kid, you just made a hit with this pattern.


----------



## bevvyreay

Jeannie D said:


> I am not Christine but I made the shawl and yes a beginner ca make it


It is beautiful


----------



## josephine26

Jeanie
thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeannie D

I made it with a fine dress yarn by Tamm. I used my brother standard machine. But the beauty of this shawl is that it can be made on any machine. Guage is not that important.


mahabeeb said:


> Me too. Would love details. What weight yarn and was it done in pieces. Which machine? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeannie D

really it is one size fits all. Christine made one smaller by using less stitches on the cast on. I love the drape of mine. I had decided on the yarn and thought I would try it and I fell in love with it.


judymiss said:


> Jeannie D and Christine B, what are the general measurements of your shawls? Thanks.
> 
> Love, love, love the pattern.


----------



## Jeannie D

mine was done in dress weight on a standard guage, but it is being made on all machines with varied yarns. And they are all beautiful. No pieces and no sewing, Just knit it until the pattern is finished and you are done. Depending on the yarn it will need to be blocked


mahabeeb said:


> Me too. Would love details. What weight yarn and was it done in pieces. Which machine? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeannie D

the pattern is in a previous post


GmaP said:


> I'd also like the pattern. I've got a Bond machine that's been packed away for years. Never really got the hang of it but now I'm getting inspired. Thanks!


----------



## christine b linfield

Hi all , I am so please that many of you are enjoying my pattern ! 
I designed it this shape because I wanted a shawl / wrap to wear over a dress to a wedding and did not want it falling of my shoulders ! 
I knitted it on my Brother 950i (standard gauge). 
I picked up a cone of very soft fine yarn in pink and blue ( cone of each) today guess what I will be doing tomorrow !
It is a shame there is not a "lick" button on here , as on Face Book I could "like" all your comments !
But thank you all for you lovely comments !
Christine .


----------



## jaysclark

christine b linfield said:


> Hi ladies , this is my pattern ! It will be shared on here soon . It is knitted in one , on seams ! And yes can be knitted in under two hours !!
> I knitted the first one as I needed a shawl to wear over a dress to a wedding and did not want it falling off my shoulders , this is shaped using hold position and does not fall off !
> Christine .


Took mine to knitting club today and loads wanted the pattern and I referred them to Ravelry

Bet you wished you had charged for the pattern now..... you would be on the way to your first million by now!

Thanks Christine for the lovely pattern!


----------



## jaysclark

jaysclark said:


> Took mine to knitting club today and loads wanted the pattern and I referred them to Ravelry
> 
> Bet you wished you had charged for the pattern now..... you would be on the way to your first million by now!
> 
> Thanks Christine for the lovely pattern!


Here is mine


----------



## jrstuart

The yarn looks wonderful ( as does the shawl!), what was the yarn? wool, silk, acrylic or a blend?


----------



## eqnancy

lovely work and I love the color - it makes it look lightweight but comfy


----------



## Azzara

Lovely shawl but we haven't seen how it fits in the back.


----------



## Jeannie D

here is the back


Azzara said:


> Lovely shawl but we haven't seen how it fits in the back.


----------



## diana999

wow beautiful if i had the money i would have a machine always wanted one.


----------



## Azzara

diana999 said:


> wow beautiful if i had the money i would have a machine always wanted one.


You can buy a used machine for not very much. :-D


----------



## Saroj

I hand knitted a similar shawl that took almost 2 months and when I finished it I did not like it because it was too heavy. 

Thanks to you I just knitted one in 2 strands of 2/24 and I love it.


----------



## bevvyreay

Azzara said:


> You can buy a used machine for not very much. :-D


When I have done a bit more research I hope to find a good second hand machine the one Christine mentioned is on eBay for £1000 or more . I'm hoping to come up with one that will suit my needs and not be too complicated


----------



## jaysclark

bevvyreay said:


> When I have done a bit more research I hope to find a good second hand machine the one Christine mentioned is on eBay for £1000 or more . I'm hoping to come up with one that will suit my needs and not be too complicated


You can get a Brother 836 punchcard machine for around a £100 or less in Uk.

A 950i is around £300


----------



## nannie343

Lovely shawl.


----------



## dwidget

thanks so much for the pattern. i really appreciated that you took the time to post it.
thanks ever so much. i make shawls and give them away so i will get lots of use out of this pattern.


----------



## boots

Great style and color. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grethel

Thanks for sharing. I will add this to my collection


----------



## aprilla

Saying thanks 
I'm nearly finished with the knitting part of this pattern as posted on page 2 and am enjoying it. Can't wait to see what it looks like when it gets off.
It's a great pattern for a machine knitting beginner. I started the first lot of 'put in hold' with trepidation and just flew through the final one! hehe
Facing into the cast off now........


----------



## Linuxgirl

aprilla said:


> Saying thanks
> ...
> Facing into the cast off now........


Try the figure eight cast off by Diana Sullivan if you want a stretchy bind off. It's my go-to bind off for most things.


----------



## aprilla

Linuxgirl said:


> Try the figure eight cast off by Diana Sullivan if you want a stretchy bind off. It's my go-to bind off for most things.


Too late! It's already done, washed and in the dryer!! But I will check out the cast off, thanks. I have a link to her videos and most of them watched, though I haven't got around to trying many. A lot of my machine knitting is done on-line LOL (oh dear)


----------



## castonkid

Great design!!! Would also like the pattern!!! Thanks C?J.


----------



## aprilla

Castonkid, You can find it typed out on page 2 of this topic. Do try it, but be warned, it's very more-ish.... I actually made a second one this evening!
The 2nd one I did 160 rows where pattern says do 240, to shorten the front bits a little but really I just wanted to do it again. I'm not often successful with my machine knitting LOL


----------



## mtnmama67

Saroj said:


> I hand knitted a similar shawl that took almost 2 months and when I finished it I did not like it because it was too heavy.
> 
> Thanks to you I just knitted one in 2 strands of 2/24 and I love it.


Absolutely lovely!! And the color- my favorite!! Could you please let me know about how much yarn you used? Have many cones of 2/24...would love to try this shawl using some of my 2/24 yarn.Just the wgt. of the shawl would be great!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## malfrench

I, too, would like to know how much yarn it took.


----------



## malfrench

I, too, would like to know how much yarn it took.


----------



## Cdambro

Wow...just beautiful!


----------



## delite163

Yes I love knitting machines. The shawl is lovely and so is the color


----------



## randiejg

Very nice. Love the color and airy look.

I'm going to be digging through my stash to fine a yarn that is complimentary to a dress I'm wearing to an event at the end of June. I'd like to make something similar to this that can be worn indoors, and that will stay in place, since the dress is sleeveless, and I really don't like wearing sleeveless dresses.


----------



## tpmcgoo2

Beautiful work and so fast! Was it fun to make too?


----------



## Hinny

Beautiful. A 'quick knit' but how long did we need to learn to use the knitting machine? In my case it is the never ending story!!


----------



## randiejg

It's very nice looking. The knitted fabric appears to have a bit of a sheen to it, so it looks very dressy. Great result with a thrift store find. Great job!


----------



## suedenie

WOW, Love your shawl. This is something I would wear.


----------

